# Wife unable to sign into just installed Tesla App on Android Galaxy A-53 phone



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

After 2022.44.30.5 was installed in my car, my wife’s Android phone was no longer acting as a key fob for her with my TM3 (my Apple phone has not been effected).

I deleted her phone as a key on my TM3 UI; when I attempted to reinstall her phone as a key, the UI would ask if I wanted to add a key but then it would ask (IIRC) something about picking which car the key will be attached to (?).

I only have the one TM3; her phone is simply an auxiliary key fob for convenience.

I had her then uninstall the app from her phone and now we cannot/cannot sign into the newly re-installed app; it almost acts like a website versus the app…it simply goes into a never ending “try again” whenever we attempt to sign into the app (the email entry space shows for half a second, then gets greyed out and then disappears under the “try again” button).

I know nothing about android phones; is there some secret settings one needs to know about to actually re-install the app on a phone that had the app on it until late this afternoon. Thanks. Cheers.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I believe Android might use the same keystore for the web site and the app - so maybe logging in from the web site successfully first might work.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I believe Android might use the same keystore for the web site and the app - so maybe logging in from the web site successfully first might work.


Thanks.
That hint helped us find the requirements to enable cookies on websites, once we did that the app is allowing me to sign in!


----------

